# Why can't autoflowering plants be cloned?



## DonJones (Jan 23, 2010)

I know that everyone I have seen take a positon agrees that you can't clone autoflowering plants, and i have no reason to disagree.  However, I have *never *seen an explanation for why.

Is it because since the cutting has the same sexual maturity at the mother, the cuttings switch into flower before they can root and grow?  

If not why is it that they can't be cloned?

Thank you for sharing your knowledge.

Great smoking.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 23, 2010)

Someone will no doubt do a better job but the way I think about it is their entire lifespan is 8 - 10 weeks.  You can't veg them indefinitely - they have a short veg period and then straight to flowering.


----------



## umbra (Jan 23, 2010)

Art is right. Since AF plants dont respond to light cycles, there simply isn't enough time for a cutting to root.


----------



## Locked (Jan 23, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> *Is it because since the cutting has the same sexual maturity at the mother, the cuttings switch into flower before they can root and grow?
> *



Bing Bing Bing...we hve a winner....except not just sexual maturity but overall maturity...they are like those kids with progeria. By the time they throw roots they will be in their golden years and on the way towards death....cloning them does not reset their age...they continue to be the same age as the mom and they live for a predetermined amount of time...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jan 23, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Bing Bing Bing...we hve a winner....except not just sexual maturity but overall maturity...they are like those kids with progeria. By the time they throw roots they will be in their golden years and on the way towards death....cloning them does not reset their age...they continue to be the same age as the mom and they live for a predetermined amount of time...


 
how about the auto pakistan u beeen cloning??? i know its not a normal outo "u know what would be nice if u mix your WD auto male with your weird paki auto maybe they make a semi auto lol.. white pakistan dwarf


----------



## Locked (Jan 23, 2010)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> how about the auto pakistan u beeen cloning??? i know its not a normal outo "u know what would be nice if u mix your WD auto male with your weird paki auto maybe they make a semi auto lol.. white pakistan dwarf



Yeah that's the whole thing..the Paki I hve is not a true auto flowering plant..it is at best I am guessing a non stable pheno that stays on the smaller side but will not flower till you flip her to 12/12...her small size and great smoke is why she is in my stable...and I still hve WD pollen so that can be done... I hve a paki clone in flower now...I will gve it a few brush strokes of pollen tonight...thanks Dr.


----------



## 420benny (Jan 23, 2010)

Howdy! As long as we are asking auto questions, I have one. If one was pinched early, could you expect 2 tops, or barely anything?


----------



## DonJones (Jan 23, 2010)

Art,

Other than buying seeds every crop, how do you keep the strain going? 

I thought that cross breeding the same generation was bad genetics or is that just in animals?

Thanks for sharing your knowledge.

Great smoking.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 24, 2010)

> I thought that cross breeding the same generation was bad genetics or is that just in animals?


its called "inbreeding" for stablizing a strain its the only way. It can be done by backcrossing or breeding in the family with only the desired phenotype you want to work with. Plants love it up to a point...after so many generations inbred.. inbreeding depression can and will occur. Then vigor and health will drop off. Its a matter of finding the sweet spot, if depression occurs then a selective outcross is necessary.  but to really stablize it should be run to at least an F4 generation so that all geno and pheno type expressions will present themselves. I can go on and on about this topic  but i won't 
but if you want to keep them going an inbred brother to sister cross is the only way to keep yourself in supply with those autoflows. or do a self cross with sex reversal and end up with fem seeds. This is classified as inbreeding as well...but needs help from humans. Bx also requires help....all of it really does, but outdoors mom nature does the brother to sister thing...not the mom to son or father to daughter.
Read up on DJ Short breeding concepts as well as MJ Botany and Ed Rosenthaul, and others. but your safe with making an inbred cross bro


----------



## DonJones (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

Great smoking


----------

